# Kicked out of POE list after deployment



## Mra89 (May 5, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I have a question that I don't know anyone has the answer to. I'm calling tomorrow to find out but im just anxious and I can't stop thinking about it. 
I was put on the poe list for ibew local 11 in 2017. In 2018 I went on deployment overseas and I informed them. I was called to attend the bootcamp while still on deployment twice. I informed them of my situation. When I returned they said they would keep me on the list because I was deployed. Well unfortunately it looks like they didn't keep their promise and they took me out of the list. I know the USERRA act protects reservists from situations like these, but this unique because I was not employed yet. They're not supposed to discriminate you or prevent you from getting employed due to your military service. 
The list was updated Friday and I was no longer on it.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd give them a call. Someone might just have simply forgotten to add WHY you weren't coming


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad juju for them the screw a vet. They would not like it if you went to the local news.


----------

